# Guanajuato Mexico!  Anyone familiar?



## catweh00 (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey everyone, 
I've been accepted to attend a free language seminar in Guanajuato, Mexico.  Has anyone on this forum ever been there.  I am contemplating between taking my nikon d70 or my nikon 2020.  I am a little anxious about taking the d70 because it is so expensve; however, with film i wouldn't receive the instant feedback I need to improve my pictures.  Hmmm.  What are some security measures I should take with me if I travel with my camera--oh yeah, Ill be staying with a host family, not in a hotel.

Aside from all that drama, has anyone shot there before?  Iam so excited to go there (and for free to boot!).  Let me know if anyone has any suggestions or can help me out in anyway.  If you've been there, please pm me and we can chat, or simply respond to this post.  

Thanks again
Craig


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 21, 2005)

I have been there!
When I was there I only had small disposible cameras (I hate those things)

I would suggest takeing your BEST camera! There are the most amazing photos you can possibly imagine there!!!

When you carry your camera.... remember these few things...

First, do NOT take an expensive looking case.... That will go really quick... When you carry your camera out in the open, DO NOT SET IT DOWN for any reason. Remember that down there it's normal for people to steal things. It's even normal for your family to steal from you. Always wear a strap.

A place you NEED to go while you're there is up on the mountain! It's super awesome up there, you can see the whole city! Also, go down toward the center of town(where the college is) and you can get some good photos there. Another place is down in the ghetto part of town... all the alleys are good photo material(if you make it out alive)

Let me tell you something about the atmosphere there.... haha
All the police wear full body armor and carry fully auto weapons.(you can see them just standing around when you're walking down the street)

The city is known as "the city of death" so everyone really has a bad view of life...  pretty sad...

At night time it gets pretty cold there... so don't forget to bring a coat

That's all that comes to mind.... If you want to ask me more specific questions you can just post here... I'll be watching this thread.

Hope that helps!:mrgreen:


----------



## catweh00 (Mar 22, 2005)

Oh hey, thats awesome.  I am so glad someone has been there!  sorry, I haven't checked on this thread in awhile.  Is there anyway I could get your email address to discuss this?  My email is ctwehues@gmail.com if you prefer just to contact me there--its easier for me via email because I can access it at all times of the day.

City of Death, huh?  That sounds kinda odd.  So, if I take my d70, you think I should be allright?  I just purchased the lowerpro backpack orion .  I hope it doesnt look too suspicious--Ill have it in a few days.  Do youhave any digipics or maps on guanajuato? I could buy them from you?  I am trying to study the city 9all the hot photo spots) before I get there.  I only have two weeks, so I want to know the city pretty well before I arrive.

Ok, thanks, and hopefully I can chat with you on email.
craig


----------

